# La donna porta delle scarpe./La donna porta le scarpe.



## erlango

Bonjour,

Voici des phrases tirées du livre que j'étudie:

La donna porta *le* scarpe.
La donna porta *delle* scarpe.

La donna porta *la* gonna.
Lei porta *una* gonna.

Je ne peux pas fournir plus de contexte, car je n'en ai pas, plus, malheureusement. :-(

Dans ces phrases italiennes, peut-on dire que delle scarpe/le scarpe et la gonna/una gonna ont exactement le même sens? En français la réponse serait bien sûr "non". En effet, l'article défini suppose qu'on parle de chassures ou d'une jupe en particulier et l'article indéfini permet de penser que les chaussures et la robe sont n'importe lesquelles.

Merci!


----------



## matoupaschat

Sans aucun contexte, je ne vois pas bien comment on pourrait répondre, et même quel serait l'intérêt de cette réponse. Quel est ce livre ?


----------



## erlango

Bonjour matoupaschat,

Je vais reformuler ma question.

Pour traduire les phrases suivantes:

La femme porte *des *chaussures.
Elle porte *une *jupe.

Puis-je employer à la fois:

La donna porte *le/delle *scarpe delle scarpe.
Lei porta *la/una* gonna.

Je pose la question parce que mon impression est que l'italien *peut faire appel*, avec le verbe *portare*, à l'article défini là où en français on l'article indéfini. Cela me rappelle un peu ce qui peut se produire avec des expressions comme «la madre», par exemple, ou «la Rossi», où l'article ne s'emploie pas comme en français.

Le livre auquel je fais référence est un des manuels comportant tous les exercices que Rosetta Stone a placé en ligne, sur son site.


----------



## bearded

Hallo erlango
Je pense que tu as raison.  En italien, _portare le scarpe, portare la gonna, portare il cappello..._ sont des ''frasi fatte''.  Mais ce n'est pas le seul cas: avec beaucoup d'autres verbes nous employons l'article défini là où en français il y en aurait un indéfini:  _indossare la tuta, fumare la pipa...
_Si en italien tu disais _portare delle scarpe, indossare una gonna, etc. _ces phrases seraient sans doute correctes grammaticalement, mais elles souligneraient de certaine manière qu' il s'agit de chaussures particulières, d'une jupe particulière (parmi celles qu'on possède), alors qu'avec l'article défini on exprime simplement le fait que la femme ne marche pas à pieds-nus, qu'elle n'est pas nue (_se porta le scarpe, non è scalza - se porta la gonna, non è seminuda o non porta i pantaloni)...._


----------



## erlango

Merci bearded man.

Ta réponse m'est bien utile, car je voulais vraiment m'assurer que mes phrases étaient correctes avec l’article indéfini aussi.

Au fait, je confirme que "fumer la pipe" se dit aussi en français. Ta référence m'aide d'ailleurs à y voir plus clair avec "portare", car pour un non francophone, cette tournure pourrait paraître aussi surprenante que "portare" + "il/la/le" en italien, pour moi. Par exemple, "on dit "to smoke a pipe" en anglais (http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1195586).

Salutations et merci encore à toi pour ta réponse détaillée! Tu m'aides vraiment à y voir plus clair! :-D


----------



## bearded

Mais je t'en prie!
A ton tour, tu m'aiderais en répondant à mon thread 'Port-au-Prince', et par avance merci.
Slts.


----------

